# Man Dies in Boat Accident Baytown



## JustAddWater2 (Oct 10, 2005)

Yesterday 11/21/2011 Life Flight landed at Bayland Park around morning / noon. Never saw a story on it or not in the paper. From another forum a man died in a one boat accident.

Has anyone heard or read about this respectfully?


----------



## JustAddWater2 (Oct 10, 2005)

Just posted on another forum:


> He had put in at Fort Anahuac and was out in the bay and had problems with the motor and is in critical condition at Herman.


Correction, he didn't die.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

I work REALLY close to Bayland park and I didn't hear lifeflight at all yesterday.

Any word on how he got injured so bad? (the Baytown Sun downright blows at covering any kind of news in the area)


----------



## JustAddWater2 (Oct 10, 2005)

*It Happens*

Not the first time. If he was able to wear the kill switch maybe this would have been avoided. Of cource he may had been hugging the engine to steer back to the dock when the wave hit him, most likely ship wave.



> He lost steering and was steering with the motor and a wave came up - knocked him in the water and the prop got him cause the motor was still running.


He was picked up at Bayland and that was confimed by KPRC 13 on a phone conversation with me. Being this was more a Chambers County issue, the news didn't pick it up. He is still at Herman in critical condition. No names as of yet. If anybody on that end knows any info please forward. Our whole fishing family of Trinity are sending prayers to the unknown angler.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Prayers for the injured sent.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

No matter the reason... hope he recovers all right and fast.


----------



## Foxtrot704 (Jan 25, 2008)

God speed with his recovery


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Our families thoughts are with the angler!! FISH ON!!!!


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

My wife is on the phone with his mother right now (8:30 PM). He's in Herman hospital and is out of critical condition but still in ICU. Still don't know exactly how it happened but a couple of firemen were fishing close by and rescued him and his little dog. He has a broken shoulder and arm plus propellor cuts. They think he will be ok. Please continue to pray for Charles. Thanks 2Cool.


----------



## Astros13 (Jan 28, 2009)

Hope he has a quick recovery


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Thats good news thank you KEN KERLEY .2cool prayers answered once again.


----------



## JustAddWater2 (Oct 10, 2005)

Thanks Ken. Everybody Anahuac to Galveston has been calling or emailing me. I'm almost sure this is not our Charles (Melon) is it? We have all been on this community even before 2cool was 2cool.


----------



## Sarge (Sep 9, 2005)

*NO*



JustAddWater2 said:


> Thanks Ken. Everybody Anahuac to Galveston has been calling or emailing me. I'm almost sure this is not our Charles (Melon) is it? We have all been on this community even before 2cool was 2cool.


It's not Melon.


----------



## JustAddWater2 (Oct 10, 2005)

Latest info:


> The steering went out and Charlie was trying to steer the motor and fell out. Their was 3 Houston firefighters fishing next to him and saw it. They got him out of the water and another boat got the boat stopped. He broke his left arm and both shoulder blades and lots of gashes. He is in the 2nd surgery now to repair some bones and he is still on life support. His son gave me all the info. They are friends of ours. And he will pass on info so I can post. This is an awesome family and will keep them in prayers.


Still on life support. Keep Charlie and his family in our Prayers, Steve Liles


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

*glad someone was there to help out,prayers sent for a speedy recovery.*


----------



## TxDremz (Jun 15, 2008)

Thank you for all your concerns. Here is the real story. The man involved is my dad. I had been working nights and fish with my dad all the time. He had put in at Ft. Anahuac Park early that morning. He was fishing the shoreline between Anahuac Park and Oak Island. He was alone that morning. Just him and his dog.He got on the specks pretty good. He called my uncle (mom's brother) and told them to come and get on the fish. He in turn called his sister, my mom, and had arranged to pick her up on the way to the park with his boat. They had put in at the park and were headed out to meet up with him. As they approached the location given by my dad, they seen his boat running in circles with nobody on board. Needless to say my mom was freaking out in total panic. A boat that was close by told them that they had seen my dad trying to get back in by sitting on the stern steering the boat with his hands and somehow got tossed out and the boat run him over. Luckily some friends of my dad's were within eyesight and saw everything and were able to get to him and get him out of the water quickly. Another boat or the same boat managed to throw an anchor rope at dad's boat. The rope wound up in the prop and shut it down. Meanwhile, my mom called my phone and i was in route. Life flight took dad from the park to hermann and i pulled dads boat home with the rope and dad's t-shirt wrapped up in the prop. Something happened with the steering on the boat. Something in the box under the console. No steering. My dad's former neighbor was the one who saved his life. Him and the guys with him. Houston Firefighters from what i understand.
Dad is in Hermann right now. The prop got him really good. Deep cuts all accross his back, both shoulder blade broken, and the upper bone in his left arm broken. All the muscles cut to the bone. He is on the 3rd floor STICU on life support. Charles Stacy. The doctors tried to operate today to begin repairing some of the bones but he became too unstable so they dogged it off till Friday. This aint good. Infection is the biggest fear right now. He already is end stage renal failure and on dialasis and a dibetic. Some of you may know him. He is a great man. He made his living on the water as a commercial shrimper/oysterer back in the day and practically raised my on the boat. He retired several years back due to his illness and has been fishing recreationally ever since. They live next door to my here in Baytown now.
He is alive and needs prayers from everyone!!! Sorry for the rant. I just wanted to clear the air on unanswered questions. If the guys on here that might have been involved in helping him would show themselves it would be great because at this point i am not sure.


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Prayers sent!


----------



## BlueWaveEd (Jan 3, 2007)

Prayers up.


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

Prayers X2..he will be back catching fish in no time...if your family needs anything just send pm.I'm here in Baytown.


----------



## srvfin (Aug 1, 2011)

TxDremz.... Just said a prayer for your dad....


----------



## Tall1 (Aug 3, 2009)

Prayers sent for a full recovery


----------



## coolcj63 (Jun 28, 2010)

prayers sent...wishing the best for you and your family....hats off to the fellows who helped him....


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Prayers sent for your dad.


----------



## TxDremz (Jun 15, 2008)

No calls from the hospital last night. We are heading up there now to check on him. I will report back asap. Thank you everyone for the well wishes and Happy Thanksgiving to all.


----------



## TxDremz (Jun 15, 2008)

If anyone has a link, if there is one, to an official news report would you please post it?


----------



## ssteel069 (Mar 7, 2009)

Prayers sent.


----------



## jfoster (Jun 30, 2008)

Praying for all involved, and for a swift recovery.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Prayer sent !


----------



## madhatter1256 (Feb 24, 2007)

Prayers


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Praying for a full recovery for your dad!


----------



## canaandog (Apr 1, 2009)

Prayers for all


----------



## JimmyS (May 19, 2005)

Prayers sent for charles and family.


----------



## Splash (Oct 22, 2004)

Sorry to read about your Dad.....godspeed in his recovery. Glad his ex neighbor and firemen were there to help him. Sounds like his guardian angle was there in the mist of this event. I will include your dad in my prayers today.


----------



## TxDremz (Jun 15, 2008)

Just got back from the Hospital. He is doing better. Breathing on his own and scheduled for his 1st surgery for bone repairs in the morning. Here are the names of the Firemen that were fishing nearby: Kyle Coats from station 26, William Pratchell from station 55 and his former neighbor, Rick Baker (Retired). Kyle stopped by while we were there today and visited with us and Dad. Guys, ya'll saved his life and we will forever be in ya'lls debt. It goes without saying that a much higher power had a hand in it too!!! 
2Cool Rocks!!!


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

prayers for a full recovery.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Hope your father gets better soon.

This story makes me think about making a temporary replacement tiller for my 40 hp Johnson. 

I lost my steering some years ago. My trolling motor got me part way home, but I needed a tow across a channel to avoid getting run over by a tow boat. I'll be checking out what I need to put together a substitute tiller. regards, Rich


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

prayers sent


----------



## humble one (Jan 31, 2011)

prayers said, may God be with you .


----------



## just plain bill (Jul 8, 2009)

heck of a story. prayers up!
man, there's a lot that can go wrong sometimes...but in the hands of God everything can turn out alright!


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing (Mar 9, 2007)

Prayers sent to you and your family...hope he will be better soon then. Get bac on water and tear them up


----------



## boodrow (Apr 5, 2009)

Prayers Up for your whole family and the hospital staff taking care of him. I was in the hospital with my wife last year and let me tell you as thankful as you are that your loved one is being taken care of it still sux.......


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

God bless your dad, you and all your family.


----------



## wickll (Oct 6, 2009)

Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## JustAddWater2 (Oct 10, 2005)

Before each trip:

I pray that I may live to fish....... 
Until my dying day. 
And when it comes to my last cast, 
I then most humbly pray: 
When in the Lord's great landing net 
And peacefully asleep 
That in His mercy I be judged 
Big enough to keep. ​
Amen

Just in case!​


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*Prayer's sent*

God bless you all!


----------



## Pasquale06 (Apr 19, 2009)

*Prayers Sent!!!!*

Prayers Sent to the Family!!!


----------



## TxDremz (Jun 15, 2008)

*Update from my Mother's facebook page.*

Report/Mark as Spam 
*Sandra Stacy*
*UPDATE on Charlie........He had a very quiet and comfortable day today and got lots of much needed rest. His condition is improving each hour. I also got to meet one of the firefighters who helped save Charlie's life today and I got all the names so here they are....Kyle Coats station 26, William Pratchell station 55 and retired firefighter Rick Baker. You guys have all of our thanks for all you did for my husband. You are my heros. God bless you all.*

*This was as of last night.*


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Prayers Sent*

My sincerest prayers for Charlie and his Family.

God was looking out for him. Thank God for friends.

From another Charlie. C2


----------



## christiancastro5682 (Jul 29, 2011)

My family will be praying for you Charlie, we all hope you recover soon !


----------



## TxDremz (Jun 15, 2008)

Another update: He was taken for his first surgery about an hour ago. I misspelled William's name (one of the Firefighters that saved my Dad) in an earlier post. Will Prachyl, came by today to check on Dad. Thank you tons, Will. I can't say enough...


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

Wow! Prayers for your Pops!


----------



## Capt. Billy (Mar 6, 2010)

Glad to hear he is doing better. My prayers are with you and your family as well. I almost lost my Dad a few years in a boating accident.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Prayers sent up from the Dippel Family. may he have a speedy recovery and he was truely blessed to have help near by..


----------



## tiomeme (Jul 20, 2011)

Our prayers with your Dad and entire family.


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

Prayers Sent...Hope you and your dad are back on the water catchin' em soon.


----------



## JustAddWater2 (Oct 10, 2005)

_I just got word after a long battle after the accident Charlie has passed away an hour ago. God Bless His Family. Baytown loses another great man and fisherman. _

_I pray that I may live to fish....... _
_Until my dying day. _
_And when it comes to my last cast, _
_I then most humbly pray: _
_When in the Lord's great landing net _
_And peacefully asleep _
_That in His mercy I be judged _
_Big enough to keep. _​
_Amen_​


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

I will pray for the family to be well in this very hard time.God be with them.


----------



## JustAddWater2 (Oct 10, 2005)

_*TXDremx* I wanted to add my condolences to you and your family. A fisherman Dad is a precious thing and surely will be missed. Prayers out to you guys. Please let your mother know we are praying for her as well deeply._


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Prayers sent for the family.


----------



## JustAddWater2 (Oct 10, 2005)

_*Kyle Coats station 26, Will Prachyl station 55 and retired firefighter Rick Baker. You guys have all of our thanks for all you did for my husband. You are my heros. God bless you all.*_

*This is from his wife Sandra.*

*I'd like to add the fisherman who threw a rope out and caught the prop, unknown as well hero's on the water. I wish we knew your names.*
_

_


----------



## jim smarr (May 21, 2004)

*Prayers for all*

I am saddened to hear of the loss of life. Prayers for family and extended family.

My Condolences


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Prayers sent to you and your mom.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

RIP


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Im so sorry for your loss. I lost my father nine years ago in a car accident. No one can understand how you feel but can be supportive. God bless


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm sorry for your loss. God bless.


----------



## 2ltl2lt (Mar 7, 2011)

Im sorry for yalls loss..... Prayers to the family from all of mine!


----------



## BlueWaveEd (Jan 3, 2007)

Prayers up for the family. This is really sad. There but for the grace of god would apply to most boaters. It can go bad in a heck of a hurry. Thanks to all who helped this man and his family in their time of need.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

sorry to hear my prayers to all


----------



## TxDremz (Jun 15, 2008)

Well, I came to update the situation, but i can see that it has made it here already. I Thank you ALL. I will surely miss my dad. He went in peace as I held his hand. He was with Family upon his final moments surrounded by love. Never a more peacefull face have i seen until today at 3:36pm.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

tx, may you father RIP!!!!


----------



## USMCBay (May 4, 2006)

So sorry to hear this... just know he's not in the Past but in your Future~!!!! 

I almost passed a year ago when my Truck ran over me and the support here was unbelievable. So sorry again to hear this... Prayers and tears brother!!!!!


----------



## Rickolitus (Jan 16, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your dad ,but keep ffishing his memory lives within you tight lines and may he rest in peace.


----------



## coolcj63 (Jun 28, 2010)

sorry for your loss....prayers for you and the family


----------



## mustfish (May 26, 2010)

So sorry for your family. I hope you can find some solace in knowing he enjoyed his last days doing what he loved. We are all praying.


----------



## TxDremz (Jun 15, 2008)

mustfish said:


> So sorry for your family. I hope you can find some solace in knowing he enjoyed his last days doing what he loved. We are all praying.


 Absolutely correct. Thank you.


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

Prayer sent!


----------

